# Landshark question



## hokeypokey3 (Jun 23, 2003)

I recently found this discussion site and decided to get some educated opinions from experienced custom steel lovers. (it shows!) Some of the posted pictures are absolutely beautiful ! I love the details, uniqueness and xlnt ride quality of a custom bike.

Over the years, I have had several custom MTB's, but I am fairly new to road riding. (approx. 4000mi in the last 3 yrs.) I currently ride a Chris Chance True Temper frame that fits me pretty well, but I feel it is time to get a custom frame built up for myself.

I am about to order a Landshark from John Slawta. He used to live in my area and I have seen his work and ridden his MTB's around parking lots a couple of times over the years. I love his fillet brazing and especially his paint jobs. I can hardly wait to place the order. (still working the overtime to pay for it, wife and baby have to come first)

My questions for the group: 
1)Has anyone had any experience with him? (positive or negative)
2)How does quality rate against others posted? (especially the spectacular Kirk, xlnt bike)
3)Any random thoughts or advise would be appreciated.

Thanks for the time, Tim


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

My roommate in college had a couple of custom Landsharks. He loved them and told me all about them. Slawta seems to have the knowledge and experience to build a nice frame. I'm not as big a fan of his paint jobs. But I will say they are distinctive. I'm sure you'll love a custom Landshark.


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Landshark's have been around for a long time. Slawta's an accomlished builder and has built for mostly racers. Some of the paint jobs are cool, some not so cool in my opinion. But that stuff is all determined by the customer anyway, so if you got one I think you could go as crazy as you want or just a classic one color job.


----------



## jvaliensi (Apr 23, 2004)

*Landshark*

I had one a few years back. It was well made, painted great, and had a very smooth ride. I gave it to my Dad and he still rides it. John makes a very nice bike and you will not be disappointed with one. (Personally I would not get the carbon stays or fork, steel is my favorite.)



hokeypokey3 said:


> I recently found this discussion site and decided to get some educated opinions from experienced custom steel lovers. (it shows!) Some of the posted pictures are absolutely beautiful ! I love the details, uniqueness and xlnt ride quality of a custom bike.
> 
> Over the years, I have had several custom MTB's, but I am fairly new to road riding. (approx. 4000mi in the last 3 yrs.) I currently ride a Chris Chance True Temper frame that fits me pretty well, but I feel it is time to get a custom frame built up for myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

IIRC, every steel bike Andy Hampsten raced on was built by John Slawta. Every Landshark I've seen has been a knockout. I've never met an unhappy Landshark owner.

--Shannon


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

tube_ee said:


> IIRC, every steel bike Andy Hampsten raced on was built by John Slawta. Every Landshark I've seen has been a knockout. I've never met an unhappy Landshark owner.
> 
> --Shannon



The story actually is that Andy's Giro d'Italia 88 steel bike was a lugged bike that Slawta built and was repainted with Serotta decals. When Merckx took over the 7-11 sponsorship for frame, the bikes were custom Merckx frames built in Belgium.


----------

